# [email protected],TNT



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

They better fight the heck out of the Lakers number 1 to have a chance to get out of there bracket and number 2 if they can't get out of their bracket to show them they're there to compete.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

This game all depends on which Laker team plays tonight. The Jazz have proven that at this point they don't control anything. 

If the Lakers decide that they still have a shot at catching Cleveland for home court advantage and play to win, the Jazz are in trouble. If they mail it in and rest their superstars then the Jazz might have a chance. I stress the word "might" though after watching them drop games at home to Minnesota and Golden State.

It would be nice to see the Jazz get a win and possibly jump up to the 6th spot since they own the tie-break over both Dallas and New Orleans. A match up against the Lakers in the first round is an guarantee early exit. I think they need to move up to even have a chance of extending their post season play.

The last 10 games have been a major disappointment. There is no reason the Jazz should be sitting in the 8th spot other than maybe they aren't as good as I thought they were. That might be it. They just aren't that good.

Shane


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

FYI Cleveland already has clinched the homecourt advantage in the playoffs through out the entire sha-bang. Hopefully LA just wants to rest em up tonight.

*GO Harpring*


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

The crappy thing.....L.A. still wins with whoever they put on the floor! :roll:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe the last ten were a wickedly clever ploy to lull the competition into a false sense of comfort..... Then again maybe not! :wink: The Jazz have alot of potential, they just don't believe it themselves. I hope they surprise me and make me eat the super size helping of crow.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Remember Memo making fun of Kobe's little dance last time? The Jazz looked great and were playing with swagger. While hilarious at the time, I'm starting to get a sick feeling in my stomache that the Memo's parody will come back to haunt the Jazz -)O(- .


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That was a good show last night.... :shock:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good game intell the 3rd.Then they went down hill. look liek we will be back there sunday for a couple games.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The bottom line is this - the Jazz are not that good this year. Not a single player had an all-star season this year. Some re-tooling needs to happen in the off-season, which will come sooner rather than later. The team as constructed cannot make a series run at a title. In my opinion and from what I've seen from my arm-chair, is Larry Miller got too attached to the players emotionally, letting that take over the business side of the game. This year will be quite interesting as more of the contributing parts of the team can opt out for a serious re-build. O'Conner, Rigby and Greg Miller are going to earn thier money this off season. Which will begin around the first of May.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I think that the jazz have just thrown in the towel. All over the media they are saying that ther is some rifts going on with the team. It wouldn't surprise me if half of them have their bags packed. 
Nothing has changed from last year. Injuries aside (thats not an excuse just ask sloan) They should have the same level of play as from last year especially since brewer has emerged.

I have tickets to the first home game. I'd be interested to see what they went for....

it'd almost be worth it to ask the miller group for a refund.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

4 and out maybe 5 and out. Hope next year is better!


----------

